# Dedicated & Determined Season 2009 Video Trailor



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Here is the vid I made for youtube of our awesome hunting season this year. It was a great year for us and we had alot of fun. Our actual vieo that i am going to make into a DVD is going to be close to 45 mins. I had alot of fun making this and I hope you all enjoy!!


----------



## sno (Aug 18, 2009)

cool video


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

You should teach teach T.J. how to ring the neck of goose. Geese aren't soccer balls no matter how much you kick them around. What a tool....I quit watching your video before the intro was over. Maybe the rest was better. There was a guy from my neck of the woods that was filmed doing that kind a chit and was ticketed for it, and rightfully so. I'm no antihunter by any means but crips should be killed not kicked around.... :eyeroll:


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Wow, I knew a negative comment would show up. It seems thats all this site is becoming. Do you think that we started playing a soccer game with the goose and never rung its neck or what, he was just messing around. Keep your negative comments/opinions to yourself. Thats the reason why people dont want to post pics or vids that much anymore because theres always someone that will say something negative and now im thinking the same thing. And dont be calling someone a tool if you dont even know them. I love this site, I'm on it almost every day, people like to see pictures and videos and if someone says something negative about the pic or vid they're not gonna post anymore up, so just keep the negative comments to YOURSELF. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Cool enough.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Looked cool to me.

Another time to drop the light bulb.

How many forum members does it takes to change a light bulb?

1 to change the light bulb and to post that the light bulb has been changed
14 to share similar experiences of changing light bulbs and how the light bulb could have been changed differently
7 to caution about the dangers of changing light bulbs
1 to move it to the Lighting section
2 to argue then move it to the Electricals section
7 to point out spelling/grammar errors in posts about changing light bulbs
5 to flame the spell checkers
3 to correct spelling/grammar flames
6 to argue over whether it's "lightbulb" or "light bulb" ... another 6 to condemn those 6 as stupid
2 industry professionals to inform the group that the proper term is "lamp"
15 know-it-alls who claim they were in the industry, and that "light bulb" is perfectly correct
19 to post that this forum is not about light bulbs and to please take this discussion to a lightbulb forum
11 to defend the posting to this forum saying that we all use light bulbs and therefore the posts are relevant to this forum
36 to debate which method of changing light bulbs is superior, where to buy the best light bulbs, what brand of light bulbs work best for this technique and what brands are faulty
7 to post URL's where one can see examples of different light bulbs
4 to post that the URL's were posted incorrectly and then post the corrected URL's
3 to post about links they found from the URL's that are relevant to this group which makes light bulbs relevant to this group
13 to link all posts to date, quote them in their entirety including all headers and signatures, and add "Me too"
5 to post to the group that they will no longer post because they cannot handle the light bulb controversy
4 to say "didn't we go through this already a short time ago?"
13 to say "do a Google search on light bulbs before posting questions about light bulbs"
1 forum lurker to respond to the original post 6 months from now and start it all over again.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

Well I won't call anyone a tool I did like the vid. The scene with the goose gettin kicked should go. And only because in the world we live in someone (anti) will take just a clip of that and spin it on us. All in all I really enjoyed the vid. And I bet it was a lot of work putting it together.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I agree on the goose getting kicked has to go. Dont get me wrong watching a buddy try to chase down a cripple is funny stuff. But if he kics it, that probably isnt something you want to have the public see. It is funny, but not ethical. If you ring a birds neck. Well heck we have all done that and if you buy a video to watch you know it is coming. I mean look at duck commander he bites the thing head. I would just be a little more consertative in what you let make the video and what you dont.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Great vid......the kicking of the goose was not that bad. But yet I can see anti's having a fit.

But you know what.....that was awesome vid.....I also love the "duck" the guy threw with the football. ;-)


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Yeah I can see how the anti's would not like it. The reason we put it on there is because thats the only footage we had of that guy, but whatever i guess. I appreciate the positive input. We will change the kicking of the goose on the full video. And the way that jrp267 and shooteminthelips put it in the post, now thats the way it should be wrote if somebody doesnt like something, I appreciate that too.

Thanks Guys


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

huntingtim08..
Sorry I called your buddy T.J a tool. Obviously I don't know him from Adam. So I recant my statement. I should have said he is acting a tool... I am glad the others on here put it more delicately for you and you understood their reasoning why its not cool to kick a goose around in your video. I guess I feel stonger about this maybe than most after seeing the previous pics of a hunter kicking around a crippled goose and slamming it on the ground trying to kill it. Flashbacks... sorry man. All I could think of is if the right person got their hands on your vid what it could do to our sport. Sorry I couldn't keep my opinions to myself on this subject huntingtim. I enjoy pics and videos on this website as much as the next guy.  And I promise, if you post a pic or a video on this forum that couldn't potentially hurt our image as hunters I will be the first to tell you its awesome. By the way, the rest of your video was pretty cool! Keep posting em' man. Good hunting! :beer:


----------



## huskerwaterfowler (Jan 29, 2010)

Video looks good man, i know how difficult it can be getting good footage and turning it into a video as we finished our first dvd last summer and are working on our second right now. check us out at www.doubleactionoutdoors.com and let me know if you have any questions or got any tips......keep up the good work!!


----------



## olsonjar75 (Feb 19, 2010)

good stuff guys i alway though those rifle cam were kinda a joke but the footage of they guy shooting himself is kool... i been dabbling in making my own videos starting in school then got away from it trying to find a bill paying job.

http://www.youtube.com/user/peteman75#p ... x_XDOTQ1Ck

http://www.youtube.com/user/peteman75#p ... NZ5wxytfeM


----------

